# Encore Azalea advice



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

I have encore azaleas planted next to my mailbox, one of which looks like it is dying. Any advice on what may be causing this? Can it be salvaged? It has not been sprayed with anything that I am aware of.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Excessive dog pee??? We had to put up large stones as a border around the mailbox bed, just to keep the pups from getting the plants.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

I guess I can't rule that out, but I'm not aware of anyone in my neighborhood with a dog tall enough to reach there, maybe though …
If that's the case, just keep watering and expect recovery?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Does it get full afternoon sun? (which might be too intense for it) My recent ones seem to do well with morning-2pm.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Bombers said:


> Does it get full afternoon sun? (which might be too intense for it) My recent ones seem to do well with morning-2pm.


Yes, it is in full sun for probably around 12 hours a day, I'm guessing from 8-8.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

DSchlauch said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > Does it get full afternoon sun? (which might be too intense for it) My recent ones seem to do well with morning-2pm.
> ...


Way too much sun if so. They need some shade for sure… or lots and lots of water. Looks like a concrete or stone around it won't help too. Plus any dog pee..

I have lots of azaleas and they get afternoon filtered sun and do very well. I rarely water, and have never fertilized them as shameful as that might be.


----------



## Never Winter Farms (Jun 10, 2021)

No real answer...

I have noticed the dwarf series are all very fragile. I will post a picture of my setup... I have 20 Encore Azaleas that are fed weekly, in full sun, and attached to drip irrigation. 19/20 are rockin, throwing out blooms, and tons of new herbaceous growth. Then I have one dwarf white that just started turning brown and eventually died.

I have close to 100 plants all around my landscape, planted in the group, and the only ones I have an issue with are the dwarf varieties. I planted all of these with the same soil, irrigate on the same schedule, and feed with the same formula and frequency.


----------

